# Freiburger Trails - Nutzt den IBC Tour- und Spotguide



## Up&Down (1. Oktober 2006)

eben habe ich den IBC *tour- und spotguide* entdeckt.

als grade nach freiburg zugezogener war ich verwundert, dort *nicht eine einzige tour um freiburg zu finden. das habe ich gleich geändert* und zwei eingetragen. st.wilhelm-feldberg-runde und oberried-st.wilhelm-runde

ich würde es super finden, wenn ich nicht der einzige nutzer dieser forenfunktion für den freiburger raum bleiben würde. 

*um touren einzutragen* benötigt man kein gps, eine kartensoftware, wo man touren eintragen und exportieren kann reicht völlig aus. magicmaps bietet z.b. mit der 3d-karte baden-württemberg süd eine super lösung (50 EUR neu oder den bruchteil bei ibucht).

ich habe jeweils eine viertelstunde benötigt, um mich in die software und den spotguide einzufuchsen. eine tour auf der karte einklicken und mit kurzer beschreibung zum spotguide hochladen dauert auch nicht länger. ist also kein act.

man kann die hochgeladenen *touren mit einem mausklick in google earth anzeigen lassen* (wen mann google earth hat, einfach auf der tourenseite unter "gps-track downloaden" auf "kml" klicken). genial.

natürlich kann man auch die touren von anderen in die eigene karte oder ins gps übernehmen.

*leute, macht mit, es lohnt sich!*

es wäre schön, wenn bei technischen touren die singletrail-skala für gesamttour und schlüsselstellen angegeben würde.

schaut euch einfach mal meine beiden einträge an - macht vielleicht appetit auf mehr.

u&d


----------



## grobis (1. Oktober 2006)

Ich will dir ja nicht den Spaß verderben, aber als ich in Freiburg wohnte, nutze ich die Zeit zum Biken und nicht zum Dokumentieren von Touren.  
Spaß bei Seite, es gibt so viele Möglichkeiten, da kommst du mit dem Dokumentieren nicht mehr hinterher. 
Ein Tipp zum Touren kennen lernen ist vielleicht das Nachtbiken in Freiburg, mehr hier auch im Forum. 

Grüße Grobis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Up&Down (2. Oktober 2006)

@grobis
keine angst, da gibt es nichts zu verderben. wenn es geht bin auch ich unterwegs. 

wenn aber das wetter übel ist oder nächtens der lupine-akku alle, dann fahre ich gerne in der warmen stube beim eintragen die tour im kopf nochmal nach - und erspare nebenbei anderen bikern durch das veröffentlichen der doku die eine oder andere enttäuschung beim tourensuchen nach wanderkarte, wenn zb der weg auf der karte im wald nicht mehr existiert oder unfahrbar ist oder die wegführung verändert etc. -- soll ja vorkommen.

wenn einer freilich in seiner ganzen freizeit so pausenlos biked, dass er nicht dazu kommt, seine erfahrungen mit anderen zu teilen, habe ich natürlich vollstes verständnis ;-)


----------



## marc (2. Oktober 2006)

wenn ich als "alter Local" auch mal was zu sagen darf: 

Dein Einsatz in Ehren, jedoch wirst Du von "uns" nie im Leben die Geheimspots als beschriebene Tour im Netz entdecken. So ist das und so bleibt das.
Schliesse Dich einfach den Jungs an und dann wird man Dir sicher gerne die Leckerlis zeigen....
Wär das im Netz für "jederman" dann wär bald Halli-Galli auf den Trails und das wollen wir verhindern. Denke das ist verständlich,oder  

Gruß Marc


----------



## Up&Down (2. Oktober 2006)

oha - die großen "geheimnistourer", die angst vor horden 1000er unbefugter uneingeweihter auf ihren versteckten holy trails haben.  

für sachen, die man selbst gebuddelt hat, sehe ich die geheimniskrämerei ein. ansonsten finde ich das nur pubertär, sorry.


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (2. Oktober 2006)

@ marc:
1.Yep, so isch, die ganzen Sonntagsfahrern die nur den Kandelhöhenweg kennen sollen auch schön weiter nur dort fahren.
2. Auf geführten Touren kann man wenigstens noch trail rules vorleben.
3. Lesen auch Leute so ganz ohne Bike mit , für die gibts hier keine gezielten Hinweise.
Liberaler wäre mir auch lieber, der gefühlte run auf publizierte Strecken (siehe 1) spricht leider dagegen.


----------



## marc (3. Oktober 2006)

lieber pubertär als die Masse der Tourenbiker, denen der Schwierigkeitslevel eh zu hoch ist, aus dem Graben zu fischen. Denk was Du willst...

Abgesehen davon, wer im Südschwarzwald ne Tourenbeschreibung braucht hat den Sinn vom MTB nicht verstanden.


----------



## [email protected]!t (3. Oktober 2006)

marc schrieb:


> wenn ich als "alter Local" auch mal was zu sagen darf:
> 
> Dein Einsatz in Ehren, jedoch wirst Du von "uns" nie im Leben die Geheimspots als beschriebene Tour im Netz entdecken. So ist das und so bleibt das.
> Schliesse Dich einfach den Jungs an und dann wird man Dir sicher gerne die Leckerlis zeigen....
> ...





marc schrieb:


> lieber pubertär als die Masse der Tourenbiker, denen der Schwierigkeitslevel eh zu hoch ist, aus dem Graben zu fischen. Denk was Du willst...
> 
> Abgesehen davon, wer im Südschwarzwald ne Tourenbeschreibung braucht hat den Sinn vom MTB nicht verstanden.




Uneingeschränkte Solidarität  

ein alptraum, lauter gps gesteuerte touristen auf den schönen holytrials


----------



## Up&Down (3. Oktober 2006)

@begleitfahrzeug & marc

leider entbehrt eure argumentation aller logik. umsomehr zeigt sie die arroganz einer selbsternannten hilfselite.

zur logik: wenn es nur wenige bekannte trails gibt, werden die "sonntagsfahrer" ...

- also leute, die aus welchen gründen auch immer nicht so viel zeit zum biken haben wie ihr und daher auch nicht mühselig trails ausbaldowern können (und die deswegen noch lange nicht eure verachtung verdient haben) -

... sich immer auf den wenigen bekannten trails austoben, die sicher auch die bei wanderern beliebten sind.

folge: an wenigen stellen gibt es zu stoßzeiten eine überproportionale befahrung mit den entsprechenden konfliken mit anderen nutzern und dem entsprechenden imageschaden für uns biker - auch für euch "local heroes".

gibt es dagegen dutzende publizierte trails werden sich auch die seltenfahrer, die weder lust auf stundenlanges herumirren wg. veralteter karten noch auf eure gnädige führung haben, auch entsprechend verteilen. die belastung für die hochfrequentierten trails sinkt und die konflikte auch.

und falls es ein paar mehr biker dadurch geben sollte - gut für unseren sport.

natürlich habt ihr local heros dann weniger exklusivität und neulinge sind nicht mehr auf euer geheimwissen und eure weise lehre der trail rules angewiesen (ihr scheint wirklich zu glauben, außer euch fahren nur idioten durch die welt ...). aber ihr seid ja eh die tollsten, also wird das euer selbstbewußtsein hoffentlich nicht zu sehr ankratzen.


----------



## marc (3. Oktober 2006)

Wenn man sog. "Geheimspots" öffentlich "bewirbt" dann passiert folgendes:

Biker aller Könnenstufen wollen die Trails fahren. Die meisten scheiten am Schwierigkeitsgrad. Laß davon ein paar so stürzen daß es Folgen hat...
Dann noch die Bodenerosion....ich möcht da noch ein paar Jahre fahren,weißt Du. 
Na, klingelt´s?
In einer kleinen,feinen Gruppe macht das deutlich mehr Spaß und wir Locals können die Trails und Spielereien auch erweitern. Natürlich ist jeder für sich selbst verantwortlich,logo.
Fahr einfach mit und dann entscheide was richtig ist/war.
Nicht daß ich gegen jemadnen was hätte, aber wenn man das nicht versteht dann tut´s mir leid.

Gruß Marc


----------



## marc (3. Oktober 2006)

@up&down. Du scheinst ein mächtiges Problem zu haben - und zwar mit Dir selbst, kann das sein?  Geh raus, nimm dein Bike und such Dir die Sachen die wir Dir nicht verraten wollen. Aber lern dann nebenbei mal lesen, dann würdest Du nicht solchen Quatsch schreiben. Soll helfen hab ich gehört.

Gruß "der arrogante,verachtende Keeper of the Local Trails" 

Geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Up&Down (3. Oktober 2006)

marc schrieb:


> Biker aller Könnenstufen wollen die Trails fahren. Die meisten scheiten am Schwierigkeitsgrad. Laß davon ein paar so stürzen daß es Folgen hat...
> Dann noch die Bodenerosion....ich möcht da noch ein paar Jahre fahren,weißt Du.



falsch herum gedacht:

bei gut beschriebenen routen sinkt die wahrscheinlichkeit von unfällen. wenn ich in einen völlig unbekannten wanderweg reinfahre, ist das risiko hoch, dass der nach ein paar km schwieriger wird als das, was ich ich fahren kann und will. wenn ich das vorher aus einer guten tourenbeschreibung weiß, fahre ich einen anderen weg.

was die erosion angeht: verteilte fahrer auf vielen stecken schädigen den boden auch weniger.

ich habe leider andernorts sehr schlechte erfahrungen mit local heros gemacht. grade diese kennen die trails und jede schlüsselstelle ja meist sehr gut und fahren dann entsprechende geschwindigkeiten - ihr gutes recht. als neuer da mitzufahren heißt also entweder das tempo halten - mit entsprechendem risiko, sogar wenn mann technisch genauso gut ist. oder man ist langsamer und verdirbt dem rest den spaß. 

außerdem halte ich, wie ihr schon gemerkt habt, wenig von leuten, die auf andere herabblicken, weil sie den sport nicht so oft und so gut betreiben.


----------



## Up&Down (3. Oktober 2006)

im übrigen ist der fred für die gedacht, die ihr strecken know-how teilen wollen. das thema ist nicht:

warum wir locals unter uns bleiben wollen.

also ab auf eure geheimwege, jungens!


----------



## h-walk (3. Oktober 2006)

@up&down
Ich bin auch noch einigermaßen neu im Großraum südlicher Blackforrest und kann die Haltung der "Locals" bestens nachvollziehen. Aus eigener Erfahrung an meinem alten Wohnort weiß ich genau, dass das von Marc Geschilderte 100% zutrifft. Außerdem gehen mir diese GPS-Fuzzies, die jeden Höhenmeter und jeden Haufen Schei**e auf den Trails penibelst dokumentieren schon ein wenig auf die Nüsse. 
Und die Leute hier als arrogante Geheimniskrämer hinzustellen bringt Dich sicher weiter ...Man hat Dir doch angeboten mitzufahren, was willst Du eigentlich noch ?

Cheers
H.


----------



## Up&Down (3. Oktober 2006)

h-walk schrieb:


> Außerdem gehen mir diese GPS-Fuzzies, die jeden Höhenmeter und jeden Haufen Schei**e auf den Trails penibelst dokumentieren schon ein wenig auf die Nüsse.



bitte nicht wundern, wenn es leute geben sollte, die mit dir lieber nicht fahren möchten. nicht dass deine nüsse leiden ...


----------



## marc (3. Oktober 2006)

Up&Down schrieb:


> ...neuer da mitzufahren heißt also entweder das tempo halten - mit entsprechendem risiko, sogar wenn mann technisch genauso gut ist. oder man ist langsamer und verdirbt dem rest den spaß.
> 
> außerdem halte ich, wie ihr schon gemerkt habt, wenig von leuten, die auf andere herabblicken, weil sie den sport nicht so oft und so gut betreiben.




So mein Freund, dann laß Dir mal erklären wie das hier, bzw. wie das auch anders laufen kann.

Falls Du mich für einen jungen,pubertären Möchtegern Freerider hälst der andere wegen ihres Nicht-Könnens belächelt, dann...Danke. Zumindest für das JUNG. Der Rest, da darfst Du unabhängig hier im Forum fragen, trifft sicher zu. Jedoch nicht auf mich.

Ich führe seit längerem Touren. Privat wie auch für einen BikeShop. Es sind IMMER Leute dabei die "schwächer" fahren, hab aber auch schon ne Menge kennen gelernt die Richtig gut sind. Ich lerne auch gerne noch dazu, auch von jüngeren. Ich habe und ich werde NIE auf jemanden herabschauen. Entspricht nicht meiner Art. "Schwächere" Fahrer sind KEINE Spaßbremse. Im Gegenteil. Ich freue mich wenn jemand was lernen will und bin immer bereit Wissen und Können weiter zu geben. NUr so funktioniert das. Und es geht um den Spaß. Und den hat man in einer kleinen Gruppe eher als mit "GPS Touristen" die meist eh alles besser wissen...(Klischee)
Falls ich nun also Dein Weltbild vom: "kiffenden,arroganten und von ober herabblickenden, Einzelgänger der mit seinem Freerider kleine Kinder erschreckt" etwas ins Wanken gebracht habe....so tut mir das nicht leid  Denn hier ist es einfach so wie ich eben beschrieben habe. Als Referenz darfst Du gerne im Freiburg Forum Meinungen dazu einholen.


----------



## Up&Down (3. Oktober 2006)

marc schrieb:


> So mein Freund, dann laß Dir mal erklären wie das hier, bzw. wie das auch anders laufen kann.



na wenn das kein arroganter ton ist.

ich bin erst mal draußen, vielleicht meldet sich ja später noch jemand, der interesse am ziel des freds hat und nicht am gegenteil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h-walk (3. Oktober 2006)

Up&Down schrieb:


> bitte nicht wundern, wenn es leute geben sollte, die mit dir lieber nicht fahren möchten. nicht dass deine nüsse leiden ...



dafür bin ich sogar mitunter ganz dankbar... 

Greez
H.


----------



## marc (3. Oktober 2006)

Du tust mir wirklich leid, denn Du provozierst....und so findest Du keine Freunde. Zumindest nicht im Freeride Bereich.

Was Du vergessen hats: DU wolltest was von UNS...nicht umgekehrt. Und der Ton macht die Musik. Aber das ist Geschichte. Für mich ist diese Diskussion hiermit beendet.


----------



## Up&Down (3. Oktober 2006)

@king marc

wer ist eigentlich "WIR" von dem du immer redest? sprich doch für dich selbst und beziehe nicht eine ominöse mehrheit ein. oder bis du der gewählte könig der freiburger freerider mit alleinvertretungsanspruch? muss man dich mit EURER gnaden ansprechen?

zum provozieren:

ich möchte meine touren gerne mit anderen teilen ohne gleich EUREN gruppenzwang teilen zu müssen. ich möchte etwas ganz anderes als IHR. das wird schon aus dem eröffnungsbeitrag klar.

IHR habt bisher NICHTS zum ziel dieses fred beigetragen, außer über EURE local-ideologie zu labern und mir zu erklären, warum das fredziel unsinn ist und ich mich lieber EUCH anschließen soll.

THEMA VERFEHLT - setzen 6.


----------



## [email protected]!t (3. Oktober 2006)

also, dann such doch woanders.


----------



## marc (3. Oktober 2006)

"Mög Er bitte um eine Audienz bitten oder möcht Er schweigen. So dann soll der Knecht sich erheben und von dannen ziehn´auf das es Ihn in angenehmere Gefilde lockt. Dem Ruf der folgend...

Aber laß er unser Königreich in Ruhe....alsbald wird die Erde beben und dunkle Wolken künden von dohendem Unheil. Alle Trailknechte vom Antlitz der Erde zu fegen auf daß Stille und Friede wieder einkehren möge in mein Königreich."

King Marc, Herrscher über Singletrail-Land und Bewahrer des wahren Freeride Glaubens nach Wade Simmons den I. und einzigen


----------



## -PACE- (3. Oktober 2006)

ich bekenne mich:
ich bin auch ein "arroganter local"
und kann marc nur recht geben


----------



## marc (3. Oktober 2006)

Hey PACE, Du auch? arrogant?! verdammt...und ich dachte ich bin alleine mit meinem Problem...


----------



## Up&Down (3. Oktober 2006)

na endlich hört ihr mal auf harmlos zu tun  

tut doch bestimmt gut, sich mal zu geben, wie man ist


----------



## knoflok (3. Oktober 2006)

muharhar... 
ich finds immer wieder herrlich, wie mancheiner meint, alles auf dem silbernen Tablett angeliefert zu bekommen. 



> HR habt bisher NICHTS zum ziel dieses fred beigetragen, außer über EURE local-ideologie zu labern und mir zu erklären, warum das fredziel unsinn ist und ich mich lieber EUCH anschließen soll.


...na mindestens das hast verstanden... 


up+down, du bist doch auch schon eine weile dabei - noch nie geschafft mal mit jemandem mitzufahren, der sich auskennt (wenn du oben schon mal was dazu geschreiben hast, hab ichs halt überlesen)? 
das würd ich dir mal dringstens raten. Da lernt man noch gleichzeitig ein paar nette leute kennen... aber das willst du wohl eh nicht.

Den Spot-&Tourguide sehe ich mittlerweile mit geteilter Meinung: einerseits ist es toll, wenn man einfach neue touren finden kann, ohne sich großartig auskennen zu müssen. andererseits sehe ich es auch als problem an, da die schönen strecken dadurch auch mehr befahren werden. siehe besame mucho... (*heul*) daher werde ich auch ein schei$$ tun und hier irgendwo irgendwelche touren veröffentlichen (nicht mal wenn ich es könnte...) - nach dem vorbild der vertrider... 

von mir aus kannst dich hier auf den kopf stellen und mit den füßen wackeln - mit deiner forschen und fordernden art wirst hier im lokalforum wenig freunde finden.

grüße an marc & die anderen

knofi


----------



## Up&Down (3. Oktober 2006)

knoflok schrieb:


> muharhar...
> ich finds immer wieder herrlich, wie mancheiner meint, alles auf dem silbernen Tablett angeliefert zu bekommen.



bisher habe nur ich was zu freiburg im tourenguide beigetragen. siehe dort. also nix silbernes tablett sondern tauschangebot. lesen und links folgen bringe ich dir gerne bei ;-) im tausch gegen eine tour im tourguide.



knoflok schrieb:


> einerseits ist es toll, wenn man einfach neue touren finden kann, ohne sich großartig auskennen zu müssen.



ja, das ist toll. vor allem wenn man wenig zeit hat, z.B. irgendwo für ein paar tage im urlaub ist etc. 



knoflok schrieb:


> andererseits sehe ich es auch als problem an, da die schönen strecken dadurch auch mehr befahren werden.



wenn genügend schöne strecken publiziert sind, verteilt sich die masse. wenn ich 20 touren im tourenguide finde, dann fahre ich nicht nur die 3 bekannteren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc (3. Oktober 2006)

Hi Knoflok, na alles klar? Ich muss mal wieder zu Euch in Norden....
merci für die unterstützung 

Es gibt sehr begriffsresistente Menschen 

Man sieht sich, gruß an die NL´s

marc


----------



## keroson (3. Oktober 2006)

Up&Down schrieb:


> bisher habe nur ich was zu freiburg im tourenguide beigetragen


...toll ein super ehrenamtliche Einsatz, trotzdem setzen 6.
denk mal nach (falls das bei dir möglich ist) was es uns bringt wenn wir hier unsere spots verraten. Rein gar nix, als "arrogante Local" kennen "wir" hier sowieso die Umgebung wie unsere Westentasche (du hast unteranderem zwei von mir längst bekannte schrott trails eingetrage). Wenn ich jemand spots zeige, dann nur jemand der diese nicht auch gleich veröffentlicht, damit alle Welt kommt und meine ehemals geheimen Trails abfährt, ausserdem hier und da noch stürzt öffentliches Interesse erweckt, Polizei und Förster anlockt, die uns dann auch noch verbieten dort zu fahren (schon mal was von 2 meter Regel gehört???) 
Ich kenn ein paar Förster, und die wissen auch wo die Locals unterwegs sind - denn total blöd sind die nicht- aber solang das nur ein paar Locals sind ist das denen aber egal, da drücken die auch mal ein Auge zu. Aber wenn ich das für die breite (doppeldeutig ) Masse zugänglich mach, und diese Masse Schaden anrichtet, dan wird dort kein Förster mehr ein AUge zudrücken.
Also da dann doch lieber nix sagen und selber Spass haben, da bin ich dann halt auch mal egoistisch. (scheiss egoisten)

@updown, um trailwissen zu bekommen hilft nur eins, suchen suchen suchen, von nix kommt nix, (auch wenn man hin und wieder in ner Sackgasse landet), aber dafür kenn ich halt viele sports; für alle Faulen und GPS deppen schildert der Naturpark ja Wege aus


----------



## Up&Down (3. Oktober 2006)

gähn - ihr habt wohl alle ne gehirnwäsche bekommen, dass ihr alle immer wieder das gleiche plappert.

jemand was neues?


----------



## keroson (3. Oktober 2006)

Up&Down schrieb:


> gähn - ihr habt wohl alle ne gehirnwäsche bekommen, dass ihr alle immer wieder das gleiche plappert.



klar wir saufen ja alle die gleichen Trails, die du nie finden wirst, weil du jetzt noch halb verschlafen bist, solltest dich lieber mal auf trail suche machen, bei dem wetter lacht dich wenigsten niemand aus, wenn de mal in ne Sackgasse fährst, viel Spass. 
Ps: Ich war heut morgen auch schon für 2 stunden drausse, echtes sauwetter, aber bei nässe lernt man noch mal extra Fahrtechnik.


----------



## Up&Down (3. Oktober 2006)

keroson schrieb:


> Ps: Ich war heut morgen auch schon für 2 stunden drausse, echtes sauwetter, aber bei nässe lernt man noch mal extra Fahrtechnik.



mein held!


----------



## waldman (3. Oktober 2006)

als mountainbiker kann man sich (falls man zu scheu ist sich einer gruppe anzuschließen) die wege selber suchen. da braucht man nur ne karte dazu. so findet man erfahrungsgemäß die besten wege  

außerdem schadet es niemandem sich fremden bikern anzuschließen.
das hab ich hier in freiburg auch getan (wohn erst ein jahr hier) und kenn jetz schon viele schöne wege. und vor allem hab ich super nette freunde gefunden.
die sind viel wichtiger wie geile trails. weil alleine ist jeder weg nur halb so geil.

die einzige empfehlung die man wie ich finde machen kann für eine tour ist der gipfel. also zum beispiel: kybbfelsen ist ne lohnenswerte tour.
bei der abfahrt muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden was er fahren will.
schon alleine weil es so viele unterschiede zwischen den bikern gibt. ich fahr touren mit nem 18cm freerider, der andre mit nem 9 kilo hardtail. wie will der meine abfahrt nachfahren, bzw genießen.

so, und jetzt geht raus trails baun oder suchen. egal was für ein wetter ist.  

und vor ich meine touren so aufwändig archiviere wie du ,echt respekt zu der arbeit. vor ich des mache schleife ich lieber noch mal die axt nach oder reparier den spaten oder kauf nägel  oder streichel meine bikes


----------



## Up&Down (3. Oktober 2006)

waldman schrieb:


> bei der abfahrt muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden was er fahren will.
> schon alleine weil es so viele unterschiede zwischen den bikern gibt. ich fahr touren mit nem 18cm freerider, der andre mit nem 9 kilo hardtail. wie will der meine abfahrt nachfahren, bzw genießen.



guter punkt. bisher haben hier wie's scheint vor allem freeride-orientierte geantwortet. und auch bei freeridern gibts solche und solche.

wenn sich der mit nem 9 kilo hardtail an ne truppe mit nem 18 cm freerider anschließt, dann haben beide nicht wirklich was davon. selbst wenn sie noch soviel rücksicht aufeinander nehmen.

gerade DARUM ist es hilfreich, wenn man per webdoku nach der richtigen abfahrt suchen kann. dazu muss die doku entsprechend gut sein.



			
				keroson schrieb:
			
		

> (du hast unteranderem zwei von mir längst bekannte schrott trails eingetrage)



danke keroson, du bestätigest leider alle meine vorurteile gegenüber der local-kultur. dumm-dreist und arrogant.


----------



## blackforest (3. Oktober 2006)

Up&Down schrieb:


> danke keroson, du bestätigest leider alle meine vorurteile gegenüber der local-kultur. dumm-dreist und arrogant.



Ich würde dir wirklich empfehlen nochmal ne Nacht zu schlafen bevor du die nächste Antwort hier reinstellst.  

Ich würde dir empfehlen dich einfach mal mit Leuten zu treffen und dann ne Tour zu fahren. Du lernst dort viel mehr Trails kennen als in irgendeinem Tourenforum. Außerdem werden dir die bösen Locals dann auch sagen, was man z.B. besser lassen sollte. Wo man besser nicht fahren sollte usw. Das alles macht Sinn und hat wenig mit Localism zu tun wie du es hier darstellst. Localism wäre es, wenn man dich auf Trails zusammenschlagen würde usw. Darum gehts aber nicht. Die Trails sind alle unter 2m breit, somit bewegen wir uns illegal darauf. Es macht sicherlich wenig Sinn, diese Trails dann auch noch in einem Internetforum zu verbreiten. Dies führt nämlich über kurz oder lang zu erheblichen Problemen. Die vertriders in Innsbruck haben da ja anscheinend auch noch in letzter Sekunde die Kurve gekratzt und die Beschreibungen wieder aus em Netz genommen, weil es einfach zu extrem wurde mit den Trailtouris.


----------



## keroson (3. Oktober 2006)

Up&Down schrieb:


> danke keroson, du bestätigest leider alle meine vorurteile gegenüber der local-kultur. dumm-dreist und arrogant.



hoho jetzt wirds lustig mir cheint, dass
1. Up&down meint er sei was besseres als all die eingefleschten locals
und 2. ein depp is, wollte er doch wissen wo es trails gibt.

Da er ja zu faul ist bei schlechtem wetter raus zugehen wissen wir ja jetzt auch.

Noch ein paar kleine Tips; wenn man irgentwo neu dazukommt, 1. keine Forderungen stellen, 2. hinten eingliedern, und 3. nicht vorlaut sein.
des weiteren, viel Fahren, trails suchen, bei jedem Wetter (vor allem bei schlechtem Wetter fahren eigentlch nur bike freaks, die alles kennen, und denen mal hinterher fahren, die werden dir dan´n schon mal ein spot zeigen.
Als letztes wäre es natürlich auch vorteilhaft wenn du mal initiative nicht nur am compouter, sprich im internet zeigst (wobei die hier in die Falsche richting ging), sondern vielleicht mal ne schaufel nimmst und irgentwo anfängst deine eigenen Trails zu bauen (das wird sich unter den "arroganten locals auch rumsprechen, und die werden dann vielleicht auch netter zu dir sein), im austausch ich zeig dir meins du mir deins, wird sich sicher ein "arroganter local finden" der mal mit dir fahren geht. Viel Spass beim Schaufeln....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Up&Down (3. Oktober 2006)

... und nochmal bestätigt.


----------



## keroson (3. Oktober 2006)

Man UD, geh doch mal an die frische Luft für n bissle, biken oder so wär nicht schlecht, vielleicht kühlt der Regen mal dein Gemüt...
Da die Diskusiion hier nicht mehr weiterführbar ist verabschied ich mal....


----------



## Up&Down (3. Oktober 2006)

falls an dieser stelle noch jemand neues in den fred reinschaut:

es geht eigentlich darum, dass ich es gut finden würde, wenn im spot- und tourenguide dieses forums freiburg etwas stärker vertreten wäre. habe mit 2 toureneinträgen dort angefangen.

leider sind daraufhin die freiburger bike-waldschrate über mich hergefallen, weil sie angst haben, dass ihre geheimen trails von GPS-fuzzis, oberförstern, BKA, FBI, UFOs und tante erna heimgesucht würden. 

auch wenn damit das ganze etwas an niveau verloren hat, freue ich mich über  jede/n, der bei der idee mitmachen will (wer meine positive meinung dazu erfahren will und die negative der freiburger waldschrate, möge den fred lesen. er ist sicher erheiternd


----------



## keroson (3. Oktober 2006)

Da es in Freiburg auf allbekannten trails sowieso schon rießige probleme gibt (rossberg trails), solltest du am besten mal dein Maul wieder zumachen, und wieder auf Boden zurückkommen, ein Farge hät ich ja noch, bist du so unsympatisch das es für dich unmöglich ist, Freunde unter den locals zu finden, oder einfach nur zu faul um mal initiative zu ergreifen (ausser von deinem sessel aus). 
Und wenn du selber mal ein paar geile Trails findest wirst du verstehen, warum man so etwas nicht veröffentlichen sollte, was haben auch ein paar Deppen die nichtmal fahren können auf deinen Lieblingstrails zu suchen. "Nur die Harten kommen in Garten" sagt man hier, und nur wer hart sucht findet auch die geilen trails.
Ausserdem darf man hier in BW wegen der 2meter regel nicht auf singeltrails fahren, und daher die schon gar nicht als MTB geeignet veröffentlichen.
Aber ich denk das ist dir ja wohl sch*** egal, dir gehts ja nur darum möglichst ohne ein Finger zu krümmen viele geile Trails zu finden. Faul, egoistisch, und vorlaut, genau diese Sorte MTBiker provozieren doch immerwieder Ausseinadersetzungen mit wanderern, und Förstern was erst dazu führt dass es so was idotisches wie die 2 meter Regel gibt.


----------



## Up&Down (3. Oktober 2006)

hier kann ich meine tierliebe ausleben! was für ein süßer kleiner waldschrat ...


----------



## marc (3. Oktober 2006)

so das Niveau ist deutlich unterschritten weshalb ich mich nun definitiv zurückziehe.

Ein Tipp noch an U&D:  Man sieht sich immer zweimal im Leben, und dann kann es passieren daß Dir so ein Waldschrat gegenübersteht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keroson (3. Oktober 2006)

Up&Down schrieb:


> hier kann ich meine tierliebe ausleben! was für ein süßer kleiner waldschrat ...



danke 
trotzdem wird dir kein kleiner waldschrat irgendeiner seiner schönen waldschrat trails, zeigen   Und um sie zu finden musst du auch erst zu so einem lieben kleinen Waldschrat werden


----------



## Up&Down (3. Oktober 2006)

@ marc ... und dann was? dann haut der freiburger local zu? super, ihr seid echt klasse. danke für die aufklärung!


----------



## keroson (3. Oktober 2006)

manche müssen halt immer weiter porvozieren,
das wars jetzt auch für mich, das wird hier zu lächerlich.


----------



## Krischaan (3. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Upsidown,
Nachdem sich mein Lachmuskel wieder etwas beruhigt hat möchte ich mich uneingeschränkt zum Waldschratensympathismus bekennen. Und bevor du hier die Leute so schräg von der Seite anmachst solltest du dich erstmal ein bisschen durchs Forum lesen und die Leute kennenlernen, oder noch besser mit ihnen biken gehen: hier gibt's keine arroganten Locals. Die zeigen dir gerne auf einer gemeinsamen Tour ihre Sahnetrails und lassen dich auch bergab nicht einfach stehen, auch wenn sie es könnten. Wie du sie hier angreifst ist einfach nur peinlich.
Also schalt mal ein paar Gänge runter.


----------



## Up&Down (3. Oktober 2006)

ich find das ja selber lustig. sicher gibt es unter den freiburger locals genauso feine kerle wie eben etwas schratige.

aussagen wie "was haben auch ein paar Deppen die nichtmal fahren können auf deinen Lieblingstrails zu suchen" werfen aber nunmal ein etwas trübes licht auf die szene. da helfen leider auch alle unschuldsbekundungen wie dein "hier gibt's keine arroganten Locals" nix.

und wenn man dann hier quasi bedroht wird (nach der devise: wehe wenn wir uns mal sehen), fällt der verzicht auf weiteres kennenlernen nicht schwer.


----------



## Krischaan (3. Oktober 2006)

Dazu sag ich nur: 
wie man in den Wald hineinruft...
ansonsten


Up&Down schrieb:


> im übrigen ist der fred für die gedacht, die ihr strecken know-how teilen wollen. das thema ist nicht:
> 
> warum wir locals unter uns bleiben wollen.
> 
> also ab auf eure geheimwege, jungens!



tschüß und viel Spaß noch an deinem Computer!


----------



## keroson (3. Oktober 2006)

da ich krischaan hier nicht einfach so allein lassen kann, dass noch:


Up&Down schrieb:


> "was haben auch ein paar Deppen die nichtmal fahren können auf deinen Lieblingstrails zu suchen"


leider ziehen solche veröffentlichungen immer wieder Anfänger, und nichtskönner des "ich denk ich kann alles Typ" an, mit den deppen sind nicht ausgemachte Fahrtechniker gemeint sonder sondern die Leut die sich halt masslos überschätzen.
Ein eingefleischter "Local" erarbeitet sich aber sein Fahrtechnik, genauso wie sein Trailswissen über mehere Jahre hin, wenn du wirklich Trails kennelernen willst und nicht auf den Kopfgefallen bist, wird sich jemand finden der dir seine Traisl zeigt, und auch dafür muss man Gedult haben bis sich jemand findet der das macht.
Es geht halt bei Trail finden nicht immer jetzt und sofort, man brauch wie so oft im Leben halöt eine grosse portion Gedult.


----------



## Up&Down (3. Oktober 2006)

moooment. bitte richtig zitieren: die aussage mit den "Deppen" ist von keroson, wurde von mir zitiert und als zitat-zitat wiederverwendet.


----------



## Up&Down (3. Oktober 2006)

ansonsten ist mir das alles schon klar. wenn man auf geführte touren steht, dann hat man zugleich den austausch über trails. wenn man nicht auf geführte touren steht, ist man stark im nachteil, selbst wenn man eifriger trailsucher ist. und da ich nicht auf geführte touren und gruppenausritte stehe (sorry ihr kuschligen schrate), suche ich eben den austausch übers web.

und eure angst um die holy trails halte ich nunmal für paranoia.

eure ehrenwerte idee, leute, die sich überschätzen, zu schützen, ist doch auch halbgar: die werden sich eh hinpacken, ob nun auf selbstgefundenen, durch führungen kennengelernten oder aus dem web gezogenen trails.


----------



## blackforest (3. Oktober 2006)

Up&Down schrieb:


> @ marc ... und dann was? dann haut der freiburger local zu? super, ihr seid echt klasse. danke für die aufklärung!



Ja schon, das ist aber ganz normal. Zur Begrüßung hauen wir uns immer eine runter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc (3. Oktober 2006)

Dafür daß Du in der IT Branche arbeitest fällt Dir das lesen und verstehen der Zeilen recht schwer....in der anonymität des Forums/Internets fällt es leicht Leute anzupöbeln, wenn man den Menschen aber mal in die Augen schauen muss (wenn man sich das zweite Mal sieht) dann fällt das sicher nimmer so leicht. Wenn Du aus der meiner Aussage, was hier (Breisgau) umgangssprachlich gebraucht wird, eine Bedrohung erkennst, dann bist Du aber paranoid, mein Freund. Und jetzt geh fahren...


----------



## Mat203 (3. Oktober 2006)

Hab den Thread spasseshalber auch mal überflogen  

@Up&Down
Wenn du nur halb so viel biken gehn würdest, wie du vor dem Rechner sitzt, dann bräuchtest du auch keinen Tourenguide...


----------



## marc (3. Oktober 2006)

blackforest schrieb:


> Ja schon, das ist aber ganz normal. Zur Begrüßung hauen wir uns immer eine runter.



Stimmt, Du bist ja wieder fällig. Ist ein neuer Monat


----------



## Up&Down (3. Oktober 2006)

marc schrieb:


> Dafür daß Du in der IT Branche arbeitest fällt Dir das lesen und verstehen der Zeilen recht schwer...



ist doch klar - ich schreibe und lese sonst doch nur 1en und 0en.


----------



## DHSean (3. Oktober 2006)

Melman schrieb:


> @Up&Down
> Wenn du nur halb so viel biken gehn würdest, wie du vor dem Rechner sitzt, dann bräuchtest du auch keinen Tourenguide...



mein reden   - sry, musste sein ... bin wieder still mitlesen


----------



## keroson (3. Oktober 2006)

Melman schrieb:


> Hab den Thread spasseshalber auch mal überflogen
> 
> @Up&Down
> Wenn du nur halb so viel biken gehn würdest, wie du vor dem Rechner sitzt, dann bräuchtest du auch keinen Tourenguide...


----------



## Up&Down (3. Oktober 2006)

Melman schrieb:


> Wenn du nur halb so viel biken gehn würdest, wie du vor dem Rechner sitzt, dann bräuchtest du auch keinen Tourenguide...



wenn ich nur halb soviel vor dem rechner sitzen würde wäre ich hartz 4. aber dann könnte ich gaaanz viel biken gehen. und dann könnte ich tolle trails finden und bauen. und dann könnte ich geführte touren machen. und ein toller local hero werden. ich denk mal drüber nach. wo ich schon so tolle tipps zur bessren lebensführung von euch kriege


----------



## dave (3. Oktober 2006)

Möööööp!

Haltet mal kurz inne Jungs. Hab' den Fred mal kurz überflogen. So wie ich das sehe führt das hier doch zu nichts und könnte noch endlos weitergehen. Die Argumente wurden alle genannt, jetzt kann's nur noch ins Bodenlose abgleiten ... (auch wenn's recht unterhaltsam ist  ).

Es ist keiner gezwungen Up&Downs Vorschlag Touren zu veröffentlichen Folge zu leisten. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass es auch reizvolle Touren gibt, welche keine sensitiven Trails beinhalten. Prinzipiell ist der Tourenaustausch ja auch eine gute Sache!

Ich gebe marc aber auch Recht damit, dass es Problem-Trails gibt, welche besser nicht öffentlich bekannt gemacht werden sollten. Wo die erhöhte Frequenz hinführt sehe ich leider immer wieder auf einem meiner Lieblingstrails. Da wurden lauter Spitzkehren-Abkürzer ausgefahren und jetzt hat sogar irgendjemand eine ganz neue Linie ziemlich direkt den Hang runter geschaffen. Das gibt jetzt eine klasse Erosionsrinne fürs Wasser!
Das Ansehen der Biker ist dadurch bei unserem Förster (und den Wanderern) nicht gerade gestiegen und er hatte auch schon mal welche angehalten und mit 'ner Anzeige gedroht. 
Daher würde ich diesen Trail nie mit Beschreibung ins Netz stellen. Das würde die Probleme einfach nur verschärfen. Je mehr Biker dort runterfahren, desto höher die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass einige Unverbesserliche auch die Schneisen runterbremsen. Vor allem da solche Beschreibungen insbesondere auswärtige Biker (die Locals kennen ihre Trails ja ohnehin) locken, welche die lokalen Probleme nicht kennen und auch weniger Gründe haben sich überhaupt darum zu kümmern.

Zu marc selber kann ich ansonsten auch nur sagen, dass er ein prima Kerl ist! Sein anfängliches Angebot mal mitzufahren war bestimmt ehrlich und hilfsbereit gemeint. Wir sind auch schon einmal zusammen mit einer ganz gemischten Gruppe unterschiedlichen Leistungsstands (konditionell sowie fahrtechnisch) unterwegs gewesen und die Tour verlief trotzdem total harmonisch.

Ich glaube auch, wenn Ihr Euch auf'm Trail oder in der Kneipe getroffen hättet, wäre das hier wahrscheinlich ganz anders gelaufen! 
Ich stell mir gerade vor, wie Ihr Euch im Wald trefft und dann am Ende einer genialen Tour merkt, dass der andere ja der Ars** aus dem Forum ist! 
Dann hättet Ihr es vielleicht so gemacht: Wer möchte dokumentiert seine Tour, sofern seines Wissens nur 'unkritische' Trails betroffen sind und gibt einen Link zur Tour anschließend hier bekannt. Dann hätten die anderen Locals auch die Gelegenheit sich das anzuschauen und könnten ggf. auf kritische Pfade hinweisen, woraufhin die Beschreibung angepaßt würde.
Aber ich kenn' natürlich Eure Situation nicht. Wenn es um alle Trails schlecht bestellt sein sollte ...

@marc: Sehen wir uns am So bei der DM in Bad Wildbad?!


----------



## Up&Down (3. Oktober 2006)

@dave
endlich mal einer der mitdenkt und nicht nur abwehrt!

ich finde eine gute idee für nen kompromiss. passt auch zu meinem argument, dass durch viele publizierte trails die biker besser verteilt werden und einzelne strecken nicht überbelastet werden.

wenn man dann dafür sorgt, dass kritische stellen ausgespart werden, haben alle was davon. sonnatgsfahrer, gps-ler und touristen werden verteilt und haben spaß ohne schaden für empfindliche strecken und der locals heiligtümer.

meine bisher reingestellten touren sind ja wahrscheinlich unkritisch (da "schrott" lt. local-einschätzung ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keroson (3. Oktober 2006)

für unkritisch touren kann man auch das Bikenetz des Naturpark Schwarzwalds nehmen, geht in Laden, kauft sich die Karte dazu, guckt sich die Touren an, plant selber eine 2-3 Berge, etc... und schon hat man so ne Tour. Ist dann halt bloss Waldautobahn, aber wenigstens unkritisch.
Wenn man aber singletrails ins Netz stellt, dann werden sich wohl oder übel die ganzen Waldautobahnfahrer und davon gibts ja jede Menge hier im Schwarzwald, auf die Singletrails begeben, was auf lange sicht nur in Konflikten mit Wanderern, Förster, und der Naturschutzbehördfe ausartet.

@u&d: zu 80 prozent sind alle singeltrails im Schwarzwald auf Wanderkarten erschlossen, besonderst ältere Wanderkarten eignen sich hervoragend um sich ein eigenes (persönliches, locales) Trailnetz zu erschliessen, und wer weiss: vielleicht triffst du dort auch mal jemand der dir die restlichen 20 prozent zeigt.


----------



## marc (3. Oktober 2006)

dave schrieb:


> @marc: Sehen wir uns am So bei der DM in Bad Wildbad?!



Hi Dave
ups, das ist ja auch noch. Mal sehn....ich ruf Dich an falls ich hingeh!
Dürfen da überhaupt "arrogante Local-Waldschrate" hin?  

gruß Marc


----------



## Up&Down (3. Oktober 2006)

ja, das ist ja klar, dass nun eine diskussion darüber einsetzt, was kritisch ist. nur waldautobahnen aufzunehmen ist sicher unfug, dann ist das ganze zu uninteressant. 

die 2-meter regel (dazu gibt es ja zig freds hier im forum) ist soweit ich weiß ziemlich gummi, weil nicht klar ist, wo der weg zu messen ist. also sollten wir hier nicht päpstlicher als das waldgesetz sein.

kritisch würde ich trails nennen, die durch wegführung und untergrund besonders erosionsgefährdet sind (viele spitzkehren im waldboden z.b.). oder solche, bei denen fahrtechnisch sehr schwierige stellen sich stark häufen und zugleich sehr hohe wandererfrequenz zu erwarten ist. 

ich würde auch keine trails aufnehmen, bei denen man > 15 cm federweg und/oder hans-rey-mäßige fahrtechnik benötigt. diese trails dürfen ruhig den locals reserviert bleiben, denn solche strecken sollte man sich besser in ruhe ansehen, bevor man sie mit tempo durchbrettert.
und schließlich solche, die gleichzeitig fahrtechnisch anspruchsvoll und zugleich extrem steil oder ausgesetzt sind (wg. unfallrisiko).

ok wäre also alles, was für den fahrtechnisch versierten tourer unterhalb des eigentlichen freeride-levels interessant ist ohne dass boden, wanderer und gesundheit mehr als zuträglich gefährdet werden.


----------



## Up&Down (3. Oktober 2006)

marc schrieb:


> Dürfen da überhaupt "arrogante Local-Waldschrate" hin?



wenn sie die keule an der garderobe abgeben ja.


----------



## Wooly (3. Oktober 2006)

Up&Down schrieb:


> ja, das ist ja klar, dass nun eine diskussion darüber einsetzt, was kritisch ist. nur waldautobahnen aufzunehmen ist sicher unfug, dann ist das ganze zu uninteressant.
> 
> die 2-meter regel (dazu gibt es ja zig freds hier im forum) ist soweit ich weiß ziemlich gummi, weil nicht klar ist, wo der weg zu messen ist. also sollten wir hier nicht päpstlicher als das waldgesetz sein.



Dann kannst du im Südschwarzwald gleich noch eine "Gezeitenbefahrungstabelle" in deine Tourenbeschreibungen einfügen, da die meisten "bekannten" Trails bei gutem Wetter & Wochenende etc. kaum zu befahren sind, weil das Wandereraufkommen einfach zu gross ist.

Und bei einem schmalen Singletrail wirst du dich im Fall der Fälle kaum auf "Gummi" rausreden können, und bei euch (gerade Schauinsland-/Feldberggebiet) wird das auch kontrolliert.

Ich verstehe durchaus, das du gerne mehr Touren einträgst, und es hindert dich ja auch keiner daran, aber du wirst wohl auf die Mithilfe der Locals verzichten müssen, aus Gründen die ich ebenfalls gut nachvollziehen kann und selber auch vertrete.

Und jetzt lasst doch einfach die Zofferei, ich haue mich ja auch gerne mal verbal aber es wird etwas langweilig ...  

Nur mal so zum Abschweifen erzählt euch der alte Zahnarzt mal was ... früher (also ganz ganz früher) fuhren wir zusammen Rad (und wir tun das heute noch), suchten uns mit Karten neue Routen, zeigten uns gegenseitig Trails, fuhren auch einfach mal ins Blaue hinein, suchten neue Wege, und postet diese auch durchaus ins Netz. Wir kamen meistens gut mit Wanderern aus und tranken nach der Tour einzweidrei Weizen. Wir nahmen auch gerne Leute mit mitfahren wollten und neue Wege kennenlernen.

Wenn jetzt andauern hier im Forum und anderswo eiswürfelpissende "Freerider" und GPS verseuchte Toureneimer auftauchen (ich meine nicht dich up&down), die meinen jede Einzelheit müsste ihnen bitte genaustens dokumentiert, kartiert und samt genauer GPS Datenliste serviert werden, damit sich sich individuell ausleben können, dann kann ich gutverstehen dass hier manchem schon seit langem der Arsch geplatzt ist ... nichts für ungut.


----------



## Up&Down (3. Oktober 2006)

also ich werd mal in ruhe weiter eintragen. woolys erste beide punkte sind auch gründe, nen trail nicht einzutragen. es wird genügend andere trails geben, die nicht kritisch sind. ich vermute ich tue euch dabei eher einen gefallen, da so viele tourer auf unkritische wege geleitet werden könnten.

ihr solltet euch daher mal überlegen, ob ihr nicht mal die keule beiseite legt und die maus in die hand nehmt und mitmacht - nicht um eure holy trails zu verraten, sondern um die "masse "sicher drumherum zu führen. 

außerdem macht ihr damit bestimmt viele tourer glücklich und könnt eure geheimen 20-cm trails mit besserem gewissen genießen. 

mit vereinter kraft sollte da schnell was möglich sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldman (3. Oktober 2006)

Up&Down schrieb:


> wenn ich nur halb soviel vor dem rechner sitzen würde wäre ich hartz 4.


seit wann nervt man wärend seiner arbeitszeit andere im internet  

ne jetz mal im ernst up&down:
ich weiß ja nicht wie und wo die groß geworden bist, aber was du für ein verhalten an den tag legst ist zum kotzen. du hast weder anstand noch benehmen. ich weiß nicht wo das bei dir herkommt. entweder du hast grad einen schlechten tag, bist extrem unzufrieden oder bist einfach immer so drauf.
wobei du eigentlich nicht immer so sein kannst, da du ja ne arbeit hast (obwohl, evtl grad deshalb IT  )

also nerv hier nicht die zufriedenen leute zu tode sondern freu dich an an deinen tollen trails. du darfst sie auch gerne eintragen nur wieso willst du von uns erwarten dass wir trails eintrage ? was gibt dir das recht dazu ? nix, eben !
also lass es einfach sein hier im lokalforum weiter die trailfunktion des forums zu promoten. hast dir jetzt eh schon genug freunde gemacht.

du wirst weder einen von uns (der gegen diese funktion ist) noch wir werden dich umstimmen können. fahr du alleine deinen touren und trage diese ein, wir werden dich für deinen entdeckungen bewundern   und vielleicht heimlich nachts eine der touren nachfahren  

und dann noch was: nur weil jemand anderer meinung ist heißt dass nicht dass er arrogant oder sonst irgendwie schlechter ist wie du.
Nur es können nicht alle den primus, wie du ihn darstellst, erreichen.
Wir bitten diese unzulänglichkeit zu entschuldigen. wir sind halt so  

achja marc: du bekommst auch noch eine von mir, neuer monat und so weiter.   und wehe ich seh dich nochmal auf MEINEM trail, dann setzt aber ein paar, des sag ich dir  

und leute denkt dran: beim nächsten vollmond waldschrat-treffen aufm holy trail am kybb


----------



## Wooly (4. Oktober 2006)

Up&Down schrieb:


> ... und die maus in die hand nehmt und mitmacht - nicht um eure holy trails zu verraten, sondern um die "masse "sicher drumherum zu führen. ...
> 
> ... mit vereinter kraft sollte da schnell was möglich sein.



alles klar,wenn du willst kannst du gerne eine genaue Beschreibung & GPS Daten des sagenumworbenen "Murgtalradwegtrails" von mir haben zum eintragen, damit hast du den kompletten Nordschwarzwald schon mal weg. Jetzt trägst du für Freiburg noch den geil ausgesetzten "Radweg Freiburg-Kirchzarten" ein, alles andere ist für den durchschnittlichen Tourenfahrer eh zu hart. Wünsche viel Spass  

P.S. die letzte Tour kann durchaus mehrmals am Tag gefahren werden, wenn die Kondition langt !!!

P.P.S und dann hast du schon wieder 2 tolle Touren eingetragen und bekommst bestimmt den goldenen Fitnessriegel am Band


----------



## Up&Down (4. Oktober 2006)

mal was ganz anderes: was macht ihr eigentlich, wenn ihr irgendwo bike-urlaub macht? es kann mir keiner erzählen, dass keiner von euch jemals eine beschriebene tour a la moser oder bike-zeitschriften gefahren ist.

ich nehme an, es verhält sich damit wie mit eurer fähigkeit zwar kräftig austeilen zu können, aber empfindlich zu sein wie die mimosen wenns ums einstecken geht. also: nutzen was anderen anbieten, aber selbst nix gucken lassen.


----------



## waldman (4. Oktober 2006)

Up&Down schrieb:


> es kann mir keiner erzählen, dass keiner von euch jemals eine beschriebene tour a la moser oder bike-zeitschriften gefahren ist.



du wirst es mir nicht glauben, aber so ist es.

an meinem letzten urlaubsziel gab es sogar vor ort trailkarten und auch teilweise im internet karten.
nur da ist es eine vollkommen andere situation. die trails sind absolut legal und die wanderer freuen sich einen mountainbiker zu sehen.
an dem ort wo ich war, waren die illegalen trails auch nicht ausgeschrieben und ich hab auch im internet nix darüber gefunden.
ich das akzeptiere ich voll und ganz. es gibt nunmal überall trails für den touri und trails für die locals. wenn ein touri nen trail der locals findet und fährt ist das kein problem, nur man muss ja nicht die touris von weiß gott wo auf die trails der locals lotzen.

es ist einfach so dass wir, wenn wir in ba-wü auf wanderwegen biken, etwas illegales machen.
nicht dass ich angst hätte dass mich jemand da anzeigen würde, das glaube ich nicht, nur muss ich nicht noch groß im internet davon schreiben und es anderen empfehlen, ja sogar noch die schwierigkeit des trails nach dieser komischen skala da klassifizieren.


zu deiner zweiten aussage muss man nix mehr sagen, es verstärkt mein bild von dir zusehens. und das ist weiß gott kein gutes ! moi schneckle


----------



## Up&Down (4. Oktober 2006)

waldman schrieb:


> an meinem letzten urlaubsziel gab es sogar vor ort trailkarten und auch teilweise im internet karten.
> nur da ist es eine vollkommen andere situation. die trails sind absolut legal und die wanderer freuen sich einen mountainbiker zu sehen.



da darf ich mal herzhaft lachen - an deinem urlaubsziel gab es also trailkarten - sogar im internet. ja sowas - da scheinen die leute nicht so schratig drauf zu sein wie die freiburger. du bestätigst mir also genau meine vermutung, über die du dich zugleich so aufregst. einfach nur lächerlich!

aber natürlich ist das woanders ganz anders (haha -ironiemodus-). da lieben die wanderer die biker.

in freiburg würden sie das vielleicht auch tun, wenn durch gute trailkarten die biker auf mehr als 3 überbelasteten trails unterwegs wären und besonders empfindliche stellen bewusst entlastet werden. aber wenn einer so eine idee hat, wird er ja gleich gesteinigt.


----------



## h-walk (4. Oktober 2006)

Up&Down schrieb:


> . aber wenn einer so eine idee hat, wird er ja gleich gesteinigt.



Die außergewöhnlich Hochbegabten und Vordenker wie Du hatten leider immer einen schweren Stand in der Gesellschaft...niemand hier will Dein doch so soziales Engagement in der Zwietracht Wanderer/Biker unterstützen... ...dabei hast Du Dich bisher doch als absoluter "Teamplayer" geoutet... 

Mal im Ernst: Euch Kartographierern, Kategorisierern und GPSlern geht es in erster Linie doch darum, die local Trails im Alleingang befahren zu können (was ich in Deinem Fall auch für das Beste halte). Für mich persönlich stehen die Leute dabei eher im Vordergrund als die Strecken/Trails. De facto hängt aber beides eng zusammen. Blöd für Dich, dass man das Eine nur im Kontext mit dem Anderen bekommt... 
Nach Deinen provozierenden Statements hier, hat wohl kaum noch einer Lust, Dich dabei zu haben.

Zu Deiner Frage: Ich bin auch noch nie einen Moser guided Trail gefahren oder mußte mir Informationen aus Bike-Magazinen ziehen. Mein Tip: Fahren mit Leuten, die sich dort auskennen... , klappt auch im Urlaub... 

Greez
H.

PS: Danke, meinen Nüssen geht es bestens...


----------



## marc (4. Oktober 2006)

waldman schrieb:


> achja marc: du bekommst auch noch eine von mir, neuer monat und so weiter.   und wehe ich seh dich nochmal auf MEINEM trail, dann setzt aber ein paar, des sag ich dir



Du bist ja eh noch fällig,Alter  Eh, ich hau Dir so eine mit meinem Waldschratknüppel, aus 7020 Alu , daß Dir die Lust aus biken vergeht.
Obacht...ey!!    Isch bin krass....


----------



## -PACE- (4. Oktober 2006)

Up&Down schrieb:


> @dave
> meine bisher reingestellten touren sind ja wahrscheinlich unkritisch (da "schrott" lt. local-einschätzung ;-)



na so unkritisch sind einzelne Abschnitte deiner Tour am Feldberg nicht:
- Naturschutzgebiet, 2 Trails sind ausdrücklich für Biker gesperrt
- extrem viele Wanderer in diesem Bereich


----------



## waldman (4. Oktober 2006)

Up&Down schrieb:


> da darf ich mal herzhaft lachen - an deinem urlaubsziel gab es also trailkarten - sogar im internet. ja sowas - da scheinen die leute nicht so schratig drauf zu sein wie die freiburger. du bestätigst mir also genau meine vermutung, über die du dich zugleich so aufregst. einfach nur lächerlich!
> 
> aber natürlich ist das woanders ganz anders (haha -ironiemodus-). da lieben die wanderer die biker.
> 
> in freiburg würden sie das vielleicht auch tun, wenn durch gute trailkarten die biker auf mehr als 3 überbelasteten trails unterwegs wären und besonders empfindliche stellen bewusst entlastet werden. aber wenn einer so eine idee hat, wird er ja gleich gesteinigt.



sag mal du affe, jetz reichts mir aber.

warst du mit mir im urlaub oder was ???
dort wurde mit einem ein gespräch angefangen, wo man denn herkommt und wie einem die trails gefallen. unter 30 minuten wars schwer an wanderern vorbei zu kommen. aber nicht weil sie einen an*******n sondern weil sie begeistert sind von dem was man macht.
auf einem wanderweg im nationalpark (dort is biken auch strikt untersagt) wurde ich von ein paar kanadischen senioren angesprochen ich solle das doch nochmal fahren, die alte hat sogar applaudiert. das soll nich zeigen wie toll ich fahren kann, sondern wie kanadier auf mountainbiker reagieren.
in kanada ist die situation ne völlig andere wie hier im schwarzwald.
da die leute nicht so eng aufeinander sitzen/wohnen freuen sie viel eher sich zu sehen. und auch schon von grund auf sind es andre leute. ich wurde in kanada ausschließlich positiv auf mein biken angesprochen, AUSSCHLIEßLICH !
keine ausnahme, nix.

hier ist die gefahr angschissen zu werden immer höher weils verboten ist auf wanderwegen zu fahren. das muss dann bei einem deutschen keinen grund mehr haben. es ist einfach verboten und darauf bestehen einige wanderer.
denn: "in every german there is a little policeman"

und nur weil du aus dem ****** deutschland noch nicht rausgekommen bist und andre/nettere leute kennengelernt hast heißt dass nicht dass jemand anderes das glück dazu noch nicht hatte.

also. wenn man keine ahnung hat einfach mal ****** fresse halten.

möchte mich für die harte sprache entschuldigen (bei allen, nicht bei up&down), aber anders scheint es unser genie und vordenker nicht zu verstehen. im schwabenland ist man ja eher auch mal etwas rähs und hülzern zueinander.

aber ich möchte mich jetz nicht weiters mit up&down beschäftigen, es wird eben leute geben die unverbesserlich sind und es auch bleiben.

aber eine tourenbeschreibung vom alpinen pfad am feldberg hätte ich schon gerne von dir. ist äußerst unbedenklich der weg !


hey marc: wann gehn wir mal wieder xc-strapsen verkloppen ?  
müssen uns ja nicht immer gegenseitig verkloppen, gehn wir doch mal auf andre los


----------



## marc (4. Oktober 2006)

waldman schrieb:


> hey marc: wann gehn wir mal wieder xc-strapsen verkloppen ?
> müssen uns ja nicht immer gegenseitig verkloppen, gehn wir doch mal auf andre los



ich muss erst mal die Tonne leeren, sind ewig viel CC´ler drin. Dann hätt ma wieder Platz für Neues... 

Aber ehrlich gesagt möcht ich nicht auf IT Niveau sinken, das ist mir doch zu niedrig. Ich wollt maximal auf Wildschweinhöhe, aber net tiefer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Up&Down (4. Oktober 2006)

@waldman: nomen est omen. 

oder für dich:   ***** uaargh *** !


----------



## Up&Down (4. Oktober 2006)

marc schrieb:


> Ich wollt maximal auf Wildschweinhöhe, aber net tiefer...



also dann noch viel spaß im unterholz!

& tschüss


----------



## dave (4. Oktober 2006)

marc schrieb:


> Hi Dave
> ups, das ist ja auch noch. Mal sehn....ich ruf Dich an falls ich hingeh!
> Dürfen da überhaupt "arrogante Local-Waldschrate" hin?
> 
> gruß Marc



Kein Problem, ist doch die Waldschrat-DM! Fällst da gar nicht auf ...
Denn bis So vielleicht!


----------



## keroson (4. Oktober 2006)

Up&Down schrieb:


> & tschüss



TSCHÜSS  

PS: du hast doch vorher mal gefragt was wir im Urlaub machen oder so;
ich war n paar Monate in Canada, mit bike natürlich, da wo ich war, gabs keine radfahrer, und auch kein karten, schon gar nicht gps oder so n dreck, hab es dann aber trotzdem hinbekommen, mir ein Streckensystem aufzubauen, mit trails und etc... so viel dazu.
viel spass noch am computer  ich ge dann mal biken(hab n paar schöne spots eingeplant)


----------



## ciao heiko (4. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

- ich finde es grundsätzlich gut wenn Touren veröffentlich werden. Ich selbst freue mich als Urlauber darüber. Zuhause investiere ich viel Zeit neue Wege zu finden. Im Urlaub ist dies halt zeitlich begrenzt.

- Es ist richtig in sensiblen Bereichen (Feldberg, etc.) das biken einzuschränken und solche Strecken nicht publik zu machen. Auch im Freiburger Naherholungsraum kann dies am Wochenende kritisch sein.

- Es gibt im Schwarzwald genug Trails, als das es zu Konflikten kommen muss. In niederen Regionen wachsen die Trails mitlerweile zu, weil es zu wenig Wanderer gibt!! Die Regionen wären froh, mehr Tourismus zu haben. 

- Ich ärgere mich darüber das Trail fahren in BW verboten ist. Mittlerweile gibt es in vielen niederen Regionen mehr Biker als Wanderer. Trotzdem werde ich hier duch die 2m Regel kriminalisiert. Gibt es Bestrebungen seitens des DIMB gegen diese Regelung vorzugehen?

- Die Strecken die up&down beschrieb hat sind meines Wissens relativ unkritisch. Warum also die Aufregung? Warum nicht ebensolche Strecken beschreiben? 



ciao heiko


----------



## Wooly (4. Oktober 2006)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Ich ärgere mich darüber das Trail fahren in BW verboten ist. Mittlerweile gibt es in vielen niederen Regionen mehr Biker als Wanderer. Trotzdem werde ich hier duch die 2m Regel kriminalisiert. Gibt es Bestrebungen seitens des DIMB gegen diese Regelung vorzugehen?



Ich glaube nicht das der DIMB die Lösung ist, und ist ja auch eigentlich egal, da es in der Realität, solange man sich umsichtig verhält und Stosszeiten meidet, seltenst Stress gibt, selbst mit Jägern etc. nicht. Da ist mir die Gesetzgebung ehrlich gesagt ziemlich wurscht ... 

Und es geht hier ja schon lange nicht mehr um Trails eintragen , aber so langsam sind die Kontrahenten ja ermattet ...


----------



## PräsidentThoma (4. Oktober 2006)

> die 2-meter regel (dazu gibt es ja zig freds hier im forum) ist soweit ich weiß ziemlich gummi, weil nicht klar ist, wo der weg zu messen ist. also sollten wir hier nicht päpstlicher als das waldgesetz sein.


augen auf, alter!
es geht hier nicht um gesetz oder nicht (zumindest nicht primär), sondern vielmehr um unser ansehen und das verhältnis zu anderen waldbenutzern.
und da bringt es nichts, sich hinzustellen und sich auf solche schwammigen thesen zu berufen.

sag mal, merkst du eigentlich nicht, dass du unserem sport das nimmst, was ihn eigentlich gerade so interessant macht?
durch so durchgeplante tourenbeschreibungen ,bei denen man beim fahren nicht mal mehr die augen aufmachen muss, weil man ja sowieso per gps-autopilot durch den wald fährt geht ein gehöriger teil von seele des mountainbikens flöten.
gerade das selbständige neuentdecken bisher unbekannter trails ist eine sache, die du bisher wahrscheinlich noch nicht erlebt hast, dann muss man halt mal schiebepassagen, sackgassen usw in kauf nehmen, dafür hats am ende bestimmt viel spaß gemacht und man ist einen tick schlauer.

wenn du's geplant magst, dann geh doch rennradeln:
www.map24.de, das dürfte nach deinem geschmack sein.

oder geh halt einfach in den wald und mach die augen auf, dann wirst du vielleicht merken, dass der nicht aus zahlen besteht


----------



## kailer (5. Oktober 2006)

marc schrieb:


> Aber ehrlich gesagt möcht ich nicht auf IT Niveau sinken, das ist mir doch zu niedrig. Ich wollt maximal auf Wildschweinhöhe, aber net tiefer...



Gute Entscheidung! Der Wald gehört schließlich den Wildschweinen und nicht den IT-Spacken!  (die sollten sich besser ins heise-forum verpissen)

Diese Kartengeilheit von u&d ist typisch für Technokraten: Alles schön ordnen und kontrollierbar machen, sonst wird's noch spannend... 
Für mich war biken schon immer (seit ich mit zwölf angefangen hab) mit Abenteuern und Entdeckungen verbunden, am besten gemeinsam mit Freunden. 
Aber das ist dem IT-Typen natürlich zu wenig effizient...
Als ich vor einem halben Jahr wieder hierher nach Freiburg gezogen bin, hab ich mir einfach ein Zimmer beim Waldsee gesucht und bin alles im umliegenden Wald abgefahren. Die schönsten Wege zeig ich jetzt vielleicht meiner Freundin (mit Bike) oder unsportlicheren Kumpels (zu Fuß) aber doch nicht dem weltweitenweb!

Hoffentlich kommt bald ein MTB-Simulator für den Computer raus, inklusive statistischer Auswertung von Arschdurchblutung bis Zehenabrieb, dann können die Technokraten in ihrem Keller bleiben.

Grunz / Gruß
kailer


----------



## ciao heiko (5. Oktober 2006)

Wooly schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das der DIMB die Lösung ist, und ist ja auch eigentlich egal, da es in der Realität, solange man sich umsichtig verhält und Stosszeiten meidet, seltenst Stress gibt, selbst mit Jägern etc. nicht. Da ist mir die Gesetzgebung ehrlich gesagt ziemlich wurscht ...



Im Prinzip funktioniert der jetzige Zustand ja wie du selbst sagst. Aber rechtlich problematisch wird es bei einem Unfall oder wenn man solche Trails im Internet beschreiben will.  

Ich bin geborener Freiburger und mein Spielplatz war das Reutebachtal. Später bin ich viel gelaufen und noch viel später MTB gefahren. Ich darf behaupten, das ich im Bereich Rosskopf jeden Weg kenne. Ähnlich siehts im restlichen Freiburger Raum aus. Ich habe stundenlang Wanderkarten und den damals "offiziellen Stadtplan" studiert. Letzteren gibst leider nicht mehr. War 1:16000 und war alles drauf.

Kürzlich war ich wieder 2 Tage dort und habe zu meinem Erschrecken festgestellt, das viele meiner Lieblingstrail verwuchert sind, weil sie niemand mehr nutzt. Da würde ich gerne den jetzigen locals ein paar Runden empfehlen, damit die Wege wieder frei werden.

Oder hier im Renchtal würde sich der Tourismus sicherlich freuen, mehr MTBler zu haben. Ich mache z.B die Webseite meines Wohnortes, aber ich muss mich hüten die schönsten Strecken zu nennen. 

Denn ein dummes Gesetz hindert mich beidesmal daran, solche Strecken zu beschreiben. Das finde ich schon sehr schade, das man dann hier kriminalisiert wird und ich fände es schon sinnvoll, wenn das Gesetz, mal auf den Prüfstand kommt.

Es ist sehr schade das der Tread so verkommen ist, den für mich ist es ein Thema über das ich mir schon lange Gedanken mache.

ciao heiko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave (5. Oktober 2006)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Im Prinzip funktioniert der jetzige Zustand ja wie du selbst sagst. Aber rechtlich problematisch wird es bei einem Unfall oder wenn man solche Trails im Internet beschreiben will.



... oder bei dem bekannten Zwischenfall in der Pfalz, als es zwischen einem Wanderer und einem Biker zum handfesten Gerangel kam! Der ältere Wanderer hatte sich drei bergauffahrenden Bikern in den Weg gestellt. Die ersten zwei konnten umständlich an ihm vorbeifahren, beim letzten war er dann so sauer, dass er anscheinend mit seinem Stock ausholte!
Es kam zur Auseinandersetzung, wobei der Senior dummerweise zu Fall kam und sich unglücklicherweise die Hüfte brach.
Der Biker musste letztlich blechen. Ich kenne die Urteilsbegründung nicht und außer den beiden weiß auch keiner wie's wirklich ablief. Aber ein Vorwurf der Gegenseite war natürlich, dass der Biker auf dem Trail nichts zu suchen hatte und es gar nicht erst zu diesem Zwischenfall gekommen wäre, hätte er den parallel verlaufenden Forstweg befahren.

Zum Glück ist so etwas natürlich die absolute Ausnahme, auch wenn ich einen ähnlichen Fall aus Köln kenne ...


----------



## marc (5. Oktober 2006)

dave schrieb:


> ...sich drei bergauffahrenden Bikern in den Weg gestellt. Die ersten zwei konnten umständlich an ihm vorbeifahren, ...



Da liegt warscheinlich der Knackpunkt. Hätte man kurz angehalten und den Knaben vorbeigelassen wär sicher alles locker verlaufen....
So mach ich das zumindest immer wenns eng wird und hatte in 20 Jahren noch nie Probleme.  

Aber ich bin ja auch ein Waldschrat


----------



## dave (5. Oktober 2006)

marc schrieb:


> Da liegt warscheinlich der Knackpunkt. Hätte man kurz angehalten und den Knaben vorbeigelassen wär sicher alles locker verlaufen....
> So mach ich das zumindest immer wenns eng wird und hatte in 20 Jahren noch nie Probleme.
> 
> Aber ich bin ja auch ein Waldschrat



So lief das ja leider nicht! Die Biker sind langsam bergauf gefahren, der Wander sah sie kommen und versperrte ihnen daraufhin den Weg. Er hat die Konfrontation also bewußt gesucht. Da war leider nichts mit 'vorbeilassen' ...


----------



## Waldgeist (5. Oktober 2006)

Hat jemand schon mal Erfahrungen mit der Wanderer die hoch zu Roß (Reiter) gemacht? Die benutzen bei uns auch gern mal die schmaleren Pfade, obwohl das auch nicht erlaubt ist. Dann in vollem Trab oder Galopp durch den Wald... Da erhebt sichauch die Frage, wer da mehr zerstört.


----------



## waldman (5. Oktober 2006)

Waldgeist schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon mal Erfahrungen mit der Wanderer die hoch zu Roß (Reiter) gemacht? Die benutzen bei uns auch gern mal die schmaleren Pfade, obwohl das auch nicht erlaubt ist. Dann in vollem Trab oder Galopp durch den Wald... Da erhebt sichauch die Frage, wer da mehr zerstört.



ich find es eh absolut grauslig.
die wanderer schimpfen über die biker,
wir biker öfters über geländewagen oder auch eben reiter im wald,
die regen sich warscheinlich auch wieder über biker auf,
..... usw.

ist doch wurst wer was kaputt macht. so lang wir alle im wald spaß ohne dass jemand anderes wirklich eingeschränkt wird passts doch.

von mir aus kann auch jemand mit nem lama durchn wald so lang es mich nicht anspuckt. oder marc mit der fetten katze.
und wenn der weg dann kaputt ist kann man ihn ja wieder herrichten  alle zusammen in friedlicher atmosphäre, und wir hätten keine probs mehr im wald zusammen


----------



## h-walk (5. Oktober 2006)

dave schrieb:


> So lief das ja leider nicht! Die Biker sind langsam bergauf gefahren, der Wander sah sie kommen und versperrte ihnen daraufhin den Weg. Er hat die Konfrontation also bewußt gesucht. Da war leider nichts mit 'vorbeilassen' ...



Nach meiner Erfahrung ist die Konzentration an A****geigen in jeder Region, Interessengruppe, etc. quasi immer gleich. Bei den Wandervögeln genauso wie bei Schwaben p ), Bikern oder Ovolactovegetariern...leider führen die Einzelfälle immer schnell zu Pauschalurteilen, es gibt sicher auch nette GPS-Fuzzies/IT-ler...irgendwo...

Greez
H.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keroson (5. Oktober 2006)

jo das mit der 2 meter regel is schon so ein schrott, aber solang förster ein auge zudrücken ist das kein problem...
Theoretisch müsste man mal drüber nachdenken, ob man so ein Gesetz mit nem Bürgerbegehr, Unterschriftenaktion etc... zu fall bekommen kann, und ich denke es gibt auch ein paar Abgeordnete die MTB fahren....
Es kann jedoch dan schlussendlich dazu kommen, das man bestimmte schöne singeltrails ganz für biker sperrt, dann doch lieber ein netter förster...


----------



## keroson (6. Oktober 2006)

Gut, gestern hab ich gemerkt das die idee von up&down doch nicht so schlecht war, bin nämlich auf ein paar total zugewucherte trails gestossen, und hab mir überlegt, dass man die ja eigentlcih ins netz stellen kann, damit die wieder schön ausgefahren werden, und ich glaub auch kaum dass da wanderer unterwegs sind, so wie die über die Jahre zugewachsen sind....
Gruß Keroson


----------



## waldman (6. Oktober 2006)

zur zeit ist eh alles total im eimer. wegen dem sturm die letzten tage.
aufm rosskopf schauts aus wie nach em krieg, überall bäume und äste die abgebrochen sind.


----------



## keroson (6. Oktober 2006)

naja hier oben gehts noch so, aber ich überleg mir halt ob ich so gps fuzis nicht mal so in die zugewucherten brennessel trails reinschicken soll , damit die sich ausfahrn und man da irgetwann mal mit ner klappschaufel noch ein paar anleger etc... reinbauen, natürlich so dass es reinpasst und nicht aufällt...


----------



## marc (6. Oktober 2006)

Idee ist nicht so schlecht aber nicht zuende gedacht @keroson, weil:

 ~die Trails die eh schon zugewuchert sind, sind das nicht umsonst weil da so gut wie kaum jemand fährt. Kenn da selbst genug, [email protected]  und die gps Biker sind meist aus dem Touren/Marathon Lager und auf diesen Wegen, wenn sie frei wären, kaum unterwegs. Das beruht auf einer Beobachtung die ich mache seit ich hier bike, und das sind nun schon gut 20 Jahre 

Dann mal lieber ne "Canadian-Digger-Action"....mit waldmann und blackforest, dann könne ma uns au kloppe


----------



## waldman (6. Oktober 2006)

marc schrieb:


> Dann mal lieber ne "Canadian-Digger-Action"....mit waldmann und blackforest, dann könne ma uns au kloppe



so marc jetz haben wir dich.

da gibts doch den weg der vom rosskopf zum loch runter geht. der is doch so zugewuchert hasch du gesagt. da gehn wir jetz irgendwann am wochenende mal durch und schneiden den frei. spaten und schaufel kommt auch mit zwecks sprüngen und anliegern.
axt und spaten hab ich. für die heckenschere musst du sorgen.

und red dich jetzt ja nich raus


----------



## keroson (6. Oktober 2006)

marc schrieb:


> Idee ist nicht so schlecht aber nicht zuende gedacht @keroson, weil:
> 
> ~die Trails die eh schon zugewuchert sind, sind das nicht umsonst weil da so gut wie kaum jemand fährt. Kenn da selbst genug, [email protected]  und die gps Biker sind meist aus dem Touren/Marathon Lager und auf diesen Wegen, wenn sie frei wären, kaum unterwegs. Das beruht auf einer Beobachtung die ich mache seit ich hier bike, und das sind nun schon gut 20 Jahre



hmm n Versuch wärs trotzdem wert, hier gibts so viele zugewucherte wege und trails, man muss den Leuten halt manchmal zeigen was man fahren kann, man muss ja nicht gleich die allerhärtesten trails (die bau ich mir übrigens teilweise auch selber) da reinmachen....


----------



## ciao heiko (6. Oktober 2006)

waldman schrieb:


> so marc jetz haben wir dich.
> 
> da gibts doch den weg der vom rosskopf zum loch runter geht.



Ich kenn auf dem Stück mind. 3 Wege/Varianten die zugewuchert sind. Vieleicht machen wir einen extra Thread auf in dem wir diese Wege nennen. Wir können es ja als Wanderrouten tarnen.

ciao heiko


----------



## marc (6. Oktober 2006)

waldman schrieb:


> so marc jetz haben wir dich.
> 
> da gibts doch den weg der vom rosskopf zum loch runter geht. der is doch so zugewuchert hasch du gesagt. da gehn wir jetz irgendwann am wochenende mal durch und schneiden den frei. spaten und schaufel kommt auch mit zwecks sprüngen und anliegern.
> axt und spaten hab ich. für die heckenschere musst du sorgen.
> ...



Da brauchst en Harvester dazu, ganz schweres Gerät, könnens aber gern versuchen



ciao heiko schrieb:


> ...Wir können es ja als Wanderrouten tarnen.



Wenn Du uns die "Stöckleläufer" fernhälst


----------



## keroson (6. Oktober 2006)

Diese Langläuferplagen ohne Ski....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Up&Down (6. Oktober 2006)

schrat auf rad


----------



## waldman (6. Oktober 2006)

marc schrieb:


> Da brauchst en Harvester dazu, ganz schweres Gerät, könnens aber gern versuchen



lasst uns das mal nicht so öffentlich machen. es soll leute geben die so wege dann ins netz stellen. und wir wollen da ja keine öffentliche dh-strecke aufmachen. also, ab sofort pm.


----------



## Waldgeist (6. Oktober 2006)

keroson schrieb:


> Diese Langläuferplagen ohne Ski....



die können halt nicht früh genug am Stock gehen!   und dann können sie dies net mal richtig. Manche ziehen die Stöck wie ein Hund hinter sich her ohne dass ein Stockeinsatz erkennbar ist. Andere wiederum holen seitwäts weit aus, so dass denen ein 2m-Weg zu schmal ist. Hauptsache das Geld ist gut angelegt und die verkäufer lachen sich einen ab. 

Warten wir auf den nächsten Trend, vielleicht Hupfball im Wald.


----------



## Wooly (6. Oktober 2006)

Was können eigentlich die Nordic Walker dafür das hier so viele Idioten durchs Forum springen ... ???


----------



## ciao heiko (8. Oktober 2006)

h-walk schrieb:


> jeden Höhenmeter und jeden Haufen Schei**e auf den Trails penibelst dokumentieren schon ein wenig auf die Nüsse.
> 
> H.



Da lob ich mir das gute alte Trailtagebuch. Das Bild ist leider etwas zu undeutlich zum mitlesen. Wessen Fotogalerie ist das?

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/200128

ciao heiko


----------



## waldman (8. Oktober 2006)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Wessen Fotogalerie ist das?


das is die von marc


----------

